# What was life like before internet porn?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For the more experienced bros to answer

I'm generation X, or Y, or something. But how was it before the internet came out? Just curious really

Was it all magazines? Oh wait strip clubs right? Lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I never went to strip clubs until I was in my thirties. I was married before that and did not go to any of those places. Between marriages, a friend of mine got me to go out with him. He was trying to help me get back out there. I am not all that proud of it now. It got stale quick because it was look, but don't touch. So you go home horny with no woman.

Anyway, I remember magazines mostly. Then Adam and Eve came out and I imagine there were some others. A and E were pretty much the same then as they are now. Maybe there were less options for toys? I think.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What? Adam and Eve? Huh?
Sorry, clueless dude over here lol

EDIT: Lol I tried to google and while shuffling aside the bible stories I found some random porn but nothing to educate me on what A and E you described is lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Advertisements for them were in women's magazines and porn magazines, also. Like I said, the variety wasn't there then, but it was basically the same.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

If you get a chance, since you are reminiscing, check out this movie. 

Midnight in Paris (2011) - IMDb


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh thanks, now I get it lol

Maybe it's a good thing I was born in the 80s heh


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Most of those magazines came out in the 60's and 70's. 

Anyway, if you want to know what it was really like:

For a month:
Don't use a cell phone. Land lines only.
When you listen to a radio, use only AM stations.
Stay off the internet. 
We only had ABC, NBC, PBS and CBS for television. There were two others, but they did not come in well. I don't know how that translates to where you live.
Do not use your microwave.
Do not listen to cd's or watch dvd's. Go to the theater instead.
Do not stop at convenience stores. Only buy gasoline there. 
Do not buy prepared food. Make your dinners.
Do not use credit cards for anything except maybe gasoline and clothing.
Use mainly cash and only a few checks, no debit cards.

I can't think of any more. I suppose you cannot possibly do this for even a week being a businessman. How did they do it?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Actually I could do it, I'll just have to pick a quiet time when the business runs by itself and take a week off lol
But no longer otherwise people will come looking for me!

I do go on random wilderness escapes, country boy after all  lol
And in my early adulthood I've spent some time living among my relatives in the motherland, sometimes the solar heaters didn't work so we used dried cow sh-t.

But despite the incredible freedom of the steppes, I'm still a 21st century man at heart and can never go full-time into that lifestyle! OZ citizenship is not easy to attend for them hence they all consider me extremely lucky to be born here.

So on one hand I'm a 21st century man and on the other hand I'm a 13th century nomad lol
But, I've never been truly a 20th century man, a 20th century boy perhaps, but heh it's more alien to me than the 13th century!

The thing is though, living on the steppes, or even in my wilderness escapes even if I wanted to do something modern I couldn't just up and leave. But trying to live a 20th century lifestyle in a 21st century world? No microwave? And I'm seperated with no wife to cook for me? I'LL STARVE lol


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

peacefull


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Videos.

Rewind-play rewind-play.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha I remember VCRs! We still had those in the 80s 90s when I was a kid 

And recording TV shows!!!! Now I just buy the whole damn series on DVD for my daughter.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe it's nostalgia talking. 

But the 00s sucked eggs.

I was born in the early 80s and everything was WAAYYY cooler in the 80s/90s. 

When I was a kid our cartoon animals didn't look like pokemon, they looked like thundercats. Thundercats had claws, and I think they had a tank. A TANK. Not this silly pikachu stuff. 

Im turning into a cranky old man at 32. Get off my lawn.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah WTF is with pokemon?! How does this even remotely translate to "cool" amongst kids these days:









Even the name... Pikachu... WTF? lol

Anyways... this thread is about *INTERNET PORN*... so what the hell are we on about? =O


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

We got skinemax when I was a senior in high school. Before that my dad had video's and magazines. They even had porn for projectors.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I was porn in the early 70's
Back in those times there were film projectors , hardly even VCR's
Playboy , Penthouse , Whitehouse , Rodox and Swedish Erotica were popular publications in magazine and films.

Then in the late 70's early 80's VCR's hit and porn became mainstream with movies like Taboo , The Devil in Mrs Jones, Deep Throat and Debbie Does Dallas.

Back then the stars were John Holmes , Seka, Vanessa Del Rio and Marilyn Chambers etc.

The movies were far and few between, and the same actors performed in almost every adult film.

Also quite a lot of adult films actually had a full length plot and a comprehensible storyline.

The movie backdrop and set was much more than a couch or a cheap motel room and crappy soundtrack.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Men didn't masturbate back then. Life was perfect, there was no sexual violence, no infidelity, no erectile dysfunction and no divorce. 

All that nasty stuff came with internet porn...the scourge of the modern world.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm trying to imagine college without it, wow, much more free time to study.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Films, were there B&W porn back in the day? Haha I just typed in B&W porn and guess what I got? L O L, how didn't I see that one coming!

Anyway can't imagine having to watch porn on a projector!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I was a kid in the 70s. Every now and then we'd stumble across some guy's discarded magazine collection. Out on the curb, in the woods, etc. 

Definitely more low-tech back then.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was young... (12-13-14-ish?) I remember snooping around the attic and found a small brown bag that had a few reels of 8mm movies.. my dads undoubtedly. The kind that we had our silent home movies on..color (eventually - some were B&W) but silent. The small boxes that each were in made it obvious that it was some kind of porn. 

I remember digging out the projector and watching them after school before my parents got home. The projector made a rattling sound like a machine gun when it ran and the image on the wall was only about 10-12 inches across. One was about a nurse in a hospital 'comforting' a guy in a bed with a broken leg... little BJ, some cowgirl, probably only 3-5 minutes long - thats how long the small reels were - then you had to rewind it, thread it back through the gears if you wanted to watch it again. 

I smile when I look back on it now... funny... I masturbated a lot to those 2-3 movies - and we are talking actors from the 70s (or 60s) with big sideburns, flappy boobs and everyone with gigantic pubic bushes - like their nether reigions was being swarmd by bees. 

As I got a little older I would get up the courage to go down to the local corner store and buy a mag or 2. Playboy had the best looking women, Penthouse was pretty good too. Hustler was the dirtiest and left nothing whatsoever to the imagination. Young me liked those, liked all of them actually. 

I use to put up a couple playboy centerfolds in my dorm room in college (early 80's). I even remember the name of one that I was particularly smitten with: Alana Soares. She just blew my mind. (Just googled - miss march 1983. I'd link to the centerfold but mods may frown upon that. do your own work.  )


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RD,
Porn existed even before the advent of photographic equipment.

There were cartoon drawings.

Google " Tijuana bibles " and you will see what existed before film , VCR and internet porn.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You would usually know that adult males in your life had a stash of mags somewhere. I always found them.

To get anything really "weird" (BDSM, etc) you had to go to a real porn store in a big city and ask the guy at the counter for it. (note: I put "weird" in parenthesis because back then, it would have been considered "weird".)

A good movie about early fetish porn was the life story of Bettie Paige...people still had their hardcore porn back then...it just cost a lot and therefore only certain people could get their hands on it. Bettie didn't do hardcore she just did kink...but the flavor of this movie lets you know, the hardcore stuff was around too.

The Notorious Bettie Page (2005) - IMDb


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

awake1 said:


> Maybe it's nostalgia talking.
> 
> But the 00s sucked eggs.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. the 80s were so awesome.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL! This is interesting, heh I just find the whole thing curious. Especially when I hit puberty very near the introduction of the internet. And in those days, type one wrong word and you found yourself a porn site!

Heh... youth
True about cartoon drawings, hell the Japanese are also famous for it. Including the monsters and tentacles and what not...

Must have been interesting married during those times, hiding magazines, VCRs. Nowadays if horny, go online, clear history and done. Though STBX was never really bothered by it though she did blame it for my lack of 'soldiery attention' from time to time even when I was dead tired back in the day.



> You would usually know that adult males in your life had a stash of mags somewhere. I always found them.


:rofl:



> To get anything really "weird" (BDSM, etc) you had to go to a real porn store in a big city and ask the guy at the counter for it.
> 
> A good movie about early fetish porn was the life story of Bettie Paige...people still had their hardcore porn back then...it just cost a lot and therefore only certain people could get their hands on it. Bettie didn't do hardcore she just did kink...but the flavor of this movie lets you know, the hardcore stuff was around too.


Hell now it's mainstream!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> RD,
> existed even before the advent of photographic equipment.
> 
> There were cartoon drawings.
> ...


Hell, I bet you could find some p*rn on caveman walls.


----------



## pepsi1967 (Aug 15, 2013)

I remember in the 80's finding my brothers porn they were on Reel...I found the projector and shot it to the wall or used a white sheet. I was using this as a way to educate myself safely...I was only 15 years old at the time. LOL...my brother was 20 years older than me...

don't forget way before VCR's, DVD's, and the internet there were peeping toms...LOL.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> We got skinemax when I was a senior in high school.


Heh. Parents wouldn't pay for movie channels, but we quickly figured out how to jam a toothpick in the console to hold the two buttons down. Voila...day p*rn with skinemax!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Porn has been around for a VERY long time

Erotic art in Pompeii and Herculaneum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for the 80's, there were mags and videos, and also phone sex. And peep shows.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> Yeah.. the 80s were so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when Culture Club came in , lots of teens , myself included ,even used to dress like Boy George!

Boy George was a fashion icon during the 80's

Culture Club - Karma Chameleon.

Back then ,my mom used to freak out whenever she saw me dressed & leaving to go hang out with my friends.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

CM...this country is very homophobic and it was much worse in the 80's. I loved Boy George and his fashion, but he was mocked completely during that time and people loved his music but they could not handle his gay-drag-boy thing at all. I grew up in a small town where a boy would have literally been beaten up for dressing like this. It sucked.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> You would usually know that adult males in your life had a stash of mags somewhere. I always found them.
> 
> To get anything really "weird" (BDSM, etc) you had to go to a real porn store in a big city and ask the guy at the counter for it


I always found my dad's stash too. He had quite the collection and yes he had some weird stuff. When my parents were gone I read them all.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Me too...I had uncles and grandfather, father, and an older brother. Plenty of porn, lots of variety, plenty of privacy because they already stashed it somewhere they could be alone and not found for a few minutes.


----------



## Rafters (Sep 18, 2013)

Productivity was about five times the level that it is now.

Also you talked to people more than just have everyone standing around staring at their phones all day.

I would hate to be dating now with the girl you're out with sending minute by minute text updates to all her friends instead of paying any attention to you.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> CM...this country is very homophobic and it was much worse in the 80's. I loved Boy George and his fashion, but he was mocked completely during that time and people loved his music but they could not handle his gay-drag-boy thing at all. I grew up in a small town where a boy would have literally been beaten up for dressing like this. It sucked.


laugh. Sorry - many I know hated that music - it was the worst kind of confectionary pop drivel. (shrug) but no matter.

And lets face it - the 'fashion' part of it was silly. Boy George thinks so and mocks himself now too... but hindsight is 20/20, right? 

There is a very big difference between being homophobic and casting ridicule on Culture Clubs music and Boy Georges excruciatingly hilarious attention seeking fashion choices during that time.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I lived it myself anotherguy. It was ultra-homophobic where I lived. Not sure why you are trying to discount what I said, what does it matter to you? I specifically spoke of my own experience.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> CM...this country is very homophobic and it was much worse in the 80's. I loved Boy George and his fashion, but he was mocked completely during that time and people loved his music but they could not handle his gay-drag-boy thing at all. I grew up in a small town where a boy would have literally been beaten up for dressing like this. It sucked.


Back then we didn't see his style of dressing as gay but unisex, and the style and rhythm of his music was infectious.

80's in our country was a time of change and rebellion.
Porn became mainstream and quite a few cinemas had 
" late night" sex shows.
There was also a lot of cross dressing and drag queens 
But there was a downside to all of that,
Herpes and lots of teenage unwanted pregnancies.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I never understood why they mocked Boy George so much. At least he was openly gay. Nearly every other male rock band member in the 80's also wore drag and make up. Some of them were real gender bending forward artists...but others were just gay looking and for some reason people accepted it as if it wasn't. I liked it all.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Somehow these guys were cool and cutting edge but Boy George wasn't? Actually Boy George was...we ALL make fun of how we dressed in the 80's, that doesn't mean it wasn't fashion forward. I loved Boy and I love these guys, too...The New York Dolls.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"I would hate to be dating now with the girl you're out with sending minute by minute text updates to all her friends instead of paying any attention to you."


I would hate to be dating now with the boy you're out with looking at porn on his phone minute by minute instead of paying attention to you.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha... Real porn was around. The HUGE difference though; You actually had to buy it or rent it at a store. That meant it was a destination and trip to the adult book shop. Anyone you see going in there you know what they are up to. It was sort of like announcing to the world you are a pervert. 

The only other alternative was mail order stuff. But even then, you kind of had to buy that first magazine to find the advertisement for who to call and place an order. So even then you are in the living room, phones had cords, trying to order something and hoping no one overhears the conversation. Brown covered magazines would show up in the mail as well as fliers and junk mail so you might order something else later.... 

Essentially, it was a hell of a lot more embarrassing. A lot of guys wouldn’t do it and we are talking college here. Can’t tell you how much of my porn stash went ‘missing’ from guys stealing it rather than buying their own. Now you can just hide in the bathroom with your smartphone without any judgement or having to build up your courage to go down there and buy it.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I never understood why they mocked Boy George so much. At least he was openly gay. Nearly every other male rock band member in the 80's also wore drag and make up. Some of them were real gender bending forward artists...but others were just gay looking and for some reason people accepted it as if it wasn't. I liked it all.


"Dude Looks Like a Lady" was about Vince Neil of Motley Crue..

Aerosmith's 'Dude (Looks Like a Lady)': The Real Story | Sue Kerr

*"He got the idea because they had gone to a bar and had seen a girl at the end of the bar with ginormous blonde rock hair, and the girl turned around and it ended up being Vince Neil from Motley Crue..."*










:lol:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

My car still only has a tape deck, so I'm living a little of the 80s every day. Lol.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I remember one of the drive-in theaters in town switched from showing regular movies to showing porn....I can't tell you how popular "camp-outs" became in the backyards that overlooked that place!


----------



## Rafters (Sep 18, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> "I would hate to be dating now with the girl you're out with sending minute by minute text updates to all her friends instead of paying any attention to you."
> 
> 
> I would hate to be dating now with the boy you're out with looking at porn on his phone minute by minute instead of paying attention to you.


I suppose it's true now that you can watch porn on your mobile phone. I never considered that.

Might be time for me to break down and finally get one.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah WTF is with pokemon?! How does this even remotely translate to "cool" amongst kids these days:
> 
> Even the name... Pikachu... WTF? lol
> 
> Anyways... this thread is about *INTERNET PORN*... so what the hell are we on about? =O


Lol. Like most my porn came from mags. 

Then we got HBO, and I watched A LOT of late night TV.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> I remember one of the drive-in theaters in town switched from showing regular movies to showing porn....I can't tell you how popular "camp-outs" became in the backyards that overlooked that place!


There was a drive in that was visible from one of the main highways around here.

They had to stop showing racy movies (they never showed porn there) that might show boobs or sexy scenes because there were accidents and a couple pile-ups. This was in the 70s.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Porn was somehow more fun when it was harder to get. I can remember flipping a coin with my boyfriend (now husband) to decide who had to go into the sleazy gas station on the corner and buy the Penthouse or the Hustler. Then we'd race back to the dorm to get under the covers with it. I also remember renting 9 1/2 Weeks on video and watching it in his dorm room. 

And OMG when I got my first computer with internet right after I got out of college . . . I don't think we left my apartment for a week. We played "Quake," surfed for porn, and screwed. 

This thread is making me feel way too old.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> What? Adam and Eve? Huh?
> Sorry, clueless dude over here lol
> 
> EDIT: Lol I tried to google and while shuffling aside the bible stories I found some random porn but nothing to educate me on what A and E you described is lol


I remember an issue of Club Mag
There was a girl in that looked Just like my wife in every way

The best grab I ever had


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

hahahahaha This thread is hilarious.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I was born in 1947. When I was maybe 11 or 12, that made it the late 50's. My dad helped somebody clean out their garage and being that he had a stake body truck, they threw all the stuff in the back of the truck and my dad was going to take it to the dump the next day. Well when me and a couple friend saw that truck full of junk we decided to see if there was anything worth salvaging. 

We dug through it and we came across a box and it had "girlie magazines" in it. Now remember this was the late 50's although the magazines were a bit older. Any hoe we grabbed the magazines and headed for the woods in the back of my house. When we were out of sight we checked the stuff out. Oh we heard all about girls and all that from the big kids. 14, 15 years old and when we started leafing through the magazines, something wasn't exactly correct. Oh yeah there were naked ladies and all that stuff but they didn't have anything. What we didn't know was that all the pictures of the naked ladies were air brushed so it looked like they were wearing nude body stockings. The boobs had no nipples, the butts had no butt cracks. Now were wondering what all the hub bub was about women. There was no full nudity back then so they didn't even have a vagina. I couldn't understand why I had a butt crack and girls didn't. How did they got to the bathroom. Man you talk a bout a real let down. 

Wasn't much later that we found other magazines that proved me wrong. Girls really do have butt cracks just in case you didn't know. 

Yes I do remember movie projectors and some kids dad had some old B&W porn that we watched when his parents weren't home when I was around 16. You wanna talk about some real dumpy looking people that stared in them. My God. They had to turn over a bunch of rocks to find these performers. The guys wore baggy suit pants that they could take off over their shoes and when they were naked they still kept their black socks and shoes on. The women wore underwear that damn near came up to their boobs and the movies looked like they were made in a old cellar. Remember that these were called stag movies and were illegal. 

I read on line about a guy who had boxes full of them and sold them and made a ton of cash because they were real hard to come by. By todays standards their really hokey.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> The boobs had no nipples, the butts had no butt cracks. Now were wondering what all the hub bub was about women. There was no full nudity back then so they didn't even have a vagina. I couldn't understand why I had a butt crack and girls didn't. How did they got to the bathroom.


:rofl:


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting porn back in the 80's was pretty tough. 

I remember being about 17 and my best friend and I would have to go on secret missions to this nudie magazine shop to try and get a porno mag.

You had to go at night, usually on a week night to try and avoid anyone that might know you and see you going in there. Then you had to stand around with all those other perverts trying to pick out which porno mag you wanted, cause you only had one chance to get a good one without going through all that rigmarole again.

Then you had to find a secret hiding place so your mom or sisters wouldn't find it. Of course, sounds like those gals knew all the secret stashes anyway.

One kid in 8th grade opened his own black market business renting out a penthouse to the other kids. We gladly paid our lunch money and went without food just to see what a woman looked like naked. Man o man was that incredible. He told us just to make sure we brought it back without the pages stuck together.

This other kid got a hold of a penthouse and stapled a sports illustrated cover on it so we could look at it at school without getting caught. One day the teacher took the magazine, looked at the front cover, and said something like "boy, that Terry Bradshaw is somethin huh?" and handed the magazine back to the kid. Close one!

Ahhhh the good old days. In many ways it was better back then!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Magazine pages stuck together.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

On the topic of magazines, is anyone here aware or remember that there used to be two or three different versions of softcore magazines like Club , Penthouse ,Men Only and Playboy ?

There used to be a UK version
The USA version and I think I once came across and Aussie version of Penthouse.
In the Caribbean where I lived, we got many different version of the same publication.
But each version would have different models.
The UK version had mostly British girls,and dealt with things from a British perspective the Australian Aussie women and so on..

But as far as I can remember , the Brits had the best models.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Viseral said: *Getting porn back in the 80's was pretty tough.
> 
> I remember being about 17 and my best friend and I would have to go on secret missions to this nudie magazine shop to try and get a porno mag.


I had to laugh at this, my husband is a sweet guy but he was a little devious in his youth.. his Mom always took him to flea markets, he'd buy every PLAYBOY he could get his hands on .....he had like 300 under his bed, he'd take them to school & sell to his friends for like $5 each...after he picked them up for just 25 / 50 cents a pop, or in bulk. 

So yeah...all magazines back then (in the 80's)...he told me he read the articles too, all he learned about sex was in there....he said Hustler was SICK / too graphic , a turn off...what he seen in there about STD's, up close & personal in Hustler, was enough to put a healthy fear in him...

and the occasion VHS he could get out of the video store without looking like a wanking teenager... maybe an older friend went with him..he had a few...or he picked those up at the flea market too...his favorite was Stripper videos... we ended up buying his favorite (from his youth) 4 yrs ago, he remembered the name and we found it on amazon... 

His 1st strip Club experience - 4 yrs ago...after being married 19 yrs... we went together, he LOVED it, and we went back another 8 or 9 times till we felt we got that "wild phase" out of our system. To this day, he still loves the Playboy centerfolds... he never got deeper into porn over just glazing at beatiful naked women... the stills... that's what he goes for.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thound said:


> Magazine pages stuck together.


:lol:

(Joking)Easier and cheaper to throw away than a monitor and cleaning between the keys on the 'puter is a nightmare. hahahaha

Dang letter "O" seems to be stuck. hahahaha


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Going thru puberty in the 70's, I remember first checking out National Geographic magazines in the house. If there was some topless "Amazon" woman from some other part of the world, it was a HUGE deal to my brothers and I. Then, we began to notice the Sear's catalog section with women's underwear. Wow. We concluded that the bikini type panties were the sexiest, so any woman who would buy those type of panties would automatically be "very sexy".  Then, my uncle bought us a Playboy magazine and we thought we had died and gone to heaven. We all fought over who was going to keep that magazine in their room. 

As we got older, we would go to a local convenience store on our bikes and buy Playboy or Penthouse magazines. The lady at the counter always said with a smile..."have a good one and enjoy yourself" as she gave us the change. She was a cool lady to us curious, young boys! She always put them in black, plastic bags so no one knew what we were buying.

I still remember the first time I saw a Hustler magazine and the completely shaved female model was holding her vaginal lips apart. At the time, that was quite stunning to me. Years later, I saw a male penetrating a female in a magazine. Unbelievable! We hid these magazines in our room, and my sisters knew we had them, but luckily, they never told Mom and Dad! 

We didn't have internet porn back then, but all of my brothers and I did just fine....trying to figure out what those girls at school had under their skirts! 

Fun times for sure! :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL! Kids selling porn, sneaking into adult shops, fighting over porn mags, "yeah you can borrow it, just bring it back without the pages stuck together"...

Sounds like a hell of a time.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> I can't think of any more. I suppose you cannot possibly do this for even a week being a businessman. How did they do it?


OH man how times have changed.

Keep the books on paper, balance the ledger.
Inventory by ledger.
Purchase orders written out by hand on a carbon form and mailed.
Bills in the mail, checks hand written to vendors.
Typed out invoices.
Checking the mail for receivable checks.
Payroll by the front office lady, getting to the bank at lunch on Fridays to cash it before the weekend.

We're 100% paperless today. We don't even know where our products go unless the customer calls with a problem.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> LOL! Kids selling porn, sneaking into adult shops, fighting over porn mags, "yeah you can borrow it, just bring it back without the pages stuck together"...
> 
> Sounds like a hell of a time.


The flip side is that I have a 9 y/o son, and I know I'm a short time away from him discovering all that is available online. 

As a teenager, I learned what friends' parents had a porn stash. One friend's parents had a huge video collection and lots of magazines.

20 years later I did find out they were swingers and they asked my parents to join. Thankfully I also learned they turned them down.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Late at night you could catch glimpses of the Playboy Channel. But the images were scrambled. A clear image would be on the screen rarely and even then for only two seconds at most. You had to tilt your head and use your imagination the rest of the time with the elongated distorted images. My friends and I would be like "Wait..was that a leg? Or an arm?" 

Teens have it a lot easier today.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

and the occasion VHS he could get out of the video store without looking like a wanking teenager... maybe an older friend went with him..he had a few...or he picked those up at the flea market too...his favorite was Stripper videos... we ended up buying his favorite (from his youth) 4 yrs ago, he remembered the name and we found it on amazon... 

His 1st strip Club experience - 4 yrs ago...after being married 19 yrs... we went together, he LOVED it, and we went back another 8 or 9 times till we felt we got that "wild phase" out of our system. To this day, he still loves the Playboy centerfolds... he never got deeper into porn over just glazing at beatiful naked women... the stills... that's what he goes for.[/QUOTE]

You mentioned strip clubs. There was a place in the city where I'm from that was a burlesque joint. A long time ago strippers were more glamorous and nothing like today. 

This took place in the late 60's. I went with a couple of friends to this strip joint. A dirty dingy place. What we didn't know was that it was amateur night. Well the show started and should have ended with the first amateur wanna be stripper. The was no live music. On stage was a table with a record player on it and a wooden chair. This should give you a clue how bad it was.

Now the record player had a stack of 45's on it. For those who don't know what that is. The small records with the big hole in the middle. The stripper starts her routine. Lasts maybe 2 and a half minuets. Why? The record is over so now the arm of the record player after maybe ten seconds finally lifts up and swings back, the other record drops on the turntable, the arm goes over and drops on the edge of the record. That takes another ten, seconds or so. She continues. The record is done playing but this time she caught between a rock and a hard place. 

She's wearing street clothes. Slacks, shirt and underwear but when the record stops she' got one leg in the air trying to get her leg out of her slacks. So she has to wait for the music to start. (See above: Record player) and she's losing her balance and trying to stay upright and she's bouncing on one leg sweating putty balls for the music to start. 

Finally the music starts and she gets her leg out of her pants and gets the top off and her bra. Music stops. Music starts and then her underwear. Now fully naked and not knowing what to do she sits on the chair and gyrates to look sexy and spins around on the chair. I should mention that she was kind of large, ass wise and when she spun around on the chair, you can hear this squeaking sound from her bare ass on a wooden chair. Then she gets up, turns around to shake her ass and it's bright red from all the spinning around on the chair so she looked like a baboon with that big red ass. Right now I'm getting flashbacks from it and I need a couple of Tums. I'll be back later when my belly ache is over


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> For the more experienced bros to answer
> 
> I'm generation X, or Y, or something. But how was it before the internet came out? Just curious really
> 
> Was it all magazines? Oh wait strip clubs right? Lol


I'm 47 and before the Internet the only exposure was from an occasional magazine we would find randomly in house we were gutting before remodels.

Once in a while the guys would get some videos and watch them while making jokes and getting rowdy. It was never something we did alone and what not.
Other than that we didn't need it and I couldn't imagine the stuff that's out there today. This is crazy now and easy and free. Fear for my kids and future grand kids.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Late at night you could catch glimpses of the Playboy Channel. But the images were scrambled. A clear image would be on the screen rarely and even then for only two seconds at most. You had to tilt your head and use your imagination the rest of the time with the elongated distorted images. My friends and I would be like "Wait..was that a leg? Or an arm?"
> 
> Teens have it a lot easier today.



Haha! I totally forgot about that! That's how hard up we were!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Never something you did alone? =O

So you just watch it and make jokes with your mates? Not even borrowing it for private use? Well, guess that's better than wanking parties or something lol


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Never something you did alone? =O
> 
> So you just watch it and make jokes with your mates? Not even borrowing it for private use? Well, guess that's better than wanking parties or something lol


Haha! Yeah.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

hairier


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I'm the female side but used to buy the magazines for the hubby. There were (and still are to some degree) sex shops. We would buy magazines there, along with video tapes and books and toys. So it pretty much worked the same as the internet, just less variety and less access--no 24/7, in your bathrobe, google some porn at 2 am kind of stuff.

But even though its more accessible and easier access, I think the fact that it is more accessible and easier access has led to more dysfunction, secrecy and other bad behaviors in relationships and marriages. Does it cause it? No, but the accessibility is like a drug to some...when it wasn't there they were able to control their behavior--now that its "in their face" 24/7 no need to control it, just jump in and go hog wild.

Same with cheating. Cheating was harder before the internet and cell phones. You couldn't have your girlfriend calling your home phone now could you? You had to find excuses to leave the house, find other ways to connect and get together. Now...hell, throw away cell phones, web cams in the middle of the night--you don't even have to leave the house to cheat...you can cheat in the next room while your spouse sleeps.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, old internet porn... Had a contractor buddy who ran a site. Sort of pre-internet where it was dialup peer-peer. Slow. Bet a lot of older guys here remember the picture would be revealed line by line as the pixels were slowly transmitted. You never knew exactly what you would get since it was like looking at a directory and you just picked some randomly named picture.

A funny... I remember one, slowly line by line filling out from top down. Hot chick, nice rack, but as it got down there... was a tranny. Eww...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

In the 80's, as a girl we would find friend's dads and brothers magazines and go "what the hell?"
One older brother of a friend had a 45 of just a woman moaning. 
My bf in HS would somehow get magazines. I remember the Emmanuel series too. 
In college he and I watched VHS movies a few times. 
I do think it was more exciting when it was more difficult to find. But I'm not a man so....

Also I found out later he was addicted to phone sex. That shït was expensive too.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I remember my father had a collection of "Beeline" novels. These novels with explicit depictions of sex. You had to use you own imagination to paint the pictures.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Memento said:


> Ewwwwwwwwww! I'd never touch something that another guy used to use to masturbate. Can you imagine the amount of body liquids that thing must have had!? It's like reusing toilet paper.


So you have never ever touched another man's computer or phone?


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> So you have never ever touched another man's computer or phone?


Nopes! ) I use mine.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Memento said:


> Nopes! ) I use mine.


Whatevs.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember my father and mother went to meet with a financial adviser one evening and took me along. This was in the 1960's and I was about ten or eleven.

As far as my parent's generation were concerned, children were mostly a nuisance, so they put me in the library while the adults talked in the front room.

This man had every issue of Playboy starting from the beginning in his library. My parents never knew. I never said a word, and have never forgotten it


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> I remember my father and mother went to meet with a financial adviser one evening and took me along. This was in the 1960's and I was about ten or eleven.
> 
> As far as my parent's generation were concerned, children were mostly a nuisance, so they put me in the library while the adults talked in the front room.
> 
> This man had every issue of Playboy starting from the beginning in his library. My parents never knew. I never said a word, and have never forgotten it


Ha!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ocotillo said:


> I remember my father and mother went to meet with a financial adviser one evening and took me along. This was in the 1960's and I was about ten or eleven.
> 
> As far as my parent's generation were concerned, children were mostly a nuisance, so they put me in the library while the adults talked in the front room.
> 
> This man had every issue of Playboy starting from the beginning in his library. My parents never knew. I never said a word, and have never forgotten it


LOL

You should have grabbed it, then walked back in the front room, flashed the magazine around to your parents and that dude and asked "hey what is this"?

Would have been epic! Heh
Probably the poor dude's worst nightmare!

But seriously, who keeps porn in their office?!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I remember, if that happened to me and I brought something like that to my parents, they would have hollered at me for not putting it back when I realized what it was. I don't think they would appreciate the guy not warning them, but I would have been expected to have the decency not to look at other women like that, unless they were my wife. Mum would have given me holy hell. hahaha


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I remember my father had a collection of "Beeline" novels. These novels with explicit depictions of sex. You had to use you own imagination to paint the pictures.


Yes.
I remember those!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> LOL
> You should have grabbed it, then walked back in the front room, flashed the magazine around to your parents and that dude and asked "hey what is this"?


That would have been epic, but at that age, I was deathly afraid of my father. He was big, gruff and very much into the, "Spare the rod, spoil the child" mentality. 




RandomDude said:


> But seriously, who keeps porn in their office?!


In its early years, the magazine was much more artistic in its depictions of the female form. In most respects, it was comparable to the Esquire / Maxim / GQ genre of periodical today and the journalism and fiction were actually respected. So I don't think there was quite the same stigma associated with it. At any rate, this man was certainly an aficionado....


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> That would have been epic, but at that age, I was deathly afraid of my father. He was big, gruff and very much into the, "Spare the rod, spoil the child" mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't even show bush back then did they?


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> For the more experienced bros to answer
> 
> I'm generation X, or Y, or something. But how was it before the internet came out? Just curious really
> 
> Was it all magazines? Oh wait strip clubs right? Lol



I was born near the tail end of the baby boom. All our porn was on clay tablets inscribed with stone axes.




Seriously, magazines, 8mm films, land lines for phone sex, movie theatres for adult movies, then skin e max and hobo after dark on cable. 

There was a brief period of time in the 70's that mainstream movie theatres would show some hardcore porn films like Deep Throat or Behind the Green Door. Playboy, Penthouse, Hustler, Oui and Playgirl were available at mainstream news stands. For hard core magazines there were adult book stores in rough parts of town. Very skeezy experience slinking in and out hoping you don't run into anyone you know. I actually saw one of my Dad's business partners coming out of an adult movie theatre once. Glad he didn't see me.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Two funny memories. 
First is in my bf's dorm room in 1989. 
One of his class mates sent him something, I guess we would call it a gif now. 
For the younger ones, back then there was no way to show real photos or video on your computer. 
So it was this highly pixelated, jerky gif in I believe black and white of a guy ejaculating. It was like a series of stills they linked together. 
And I thought that was so technically advanced. 

Around the same time Real Sex had a piece about some BDSM convention where they had a "virtual sex" experience. It was two people wearing those helmets and then one would stick this big triangle into a circle.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> It was two people wearing those helmets and then one would stick this big triangle into a circle.


That was considered porn? =O

Circle fits in square? lol


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> But seriously, who keeps porn in their office?!


Different times and the wife wasn't there to find it or see it delivered. Lunch meetings at strip clubs once weren't 'abnormal' and easier to squeeze in than a round of golf. I still know some that do this for VIP type clients they know are into it though it's really rare now.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> That was considered porn? =O
> 
> Circle fits in square? lol


No it was "virtual sex". Lol.

They actually replayed that episode last year, it was even more funny seeing all the early 90's hair.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh also no one has mentioned changes in pubic hair, and a much much lower rate of fake boobs.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

hahaha pubic hair changes. Pitooooeeeey damnit feel like a cat coughing up a hairball. hahaha


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone remember when Hustler came out with the scratch and sniff centerfold?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

There was something I always turned me off about Hustler.
The way they depicted their models always seemed crude to me.
I had a preference for the more artistic type of layouts in magazines like Playboy , Penthouse and Men Only.I don't think I ever liked Club either, for the same reason.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> There was something I always turned me off about Hustler.
> The way they depicted their models always seemed crude to me.
> I had a preference for the more artistic type of layouts in magazines like Playboy , Penthouse and Men Only.I don't think I ever liked Club either, for the same reason.


I agree, as teenagers, we thought Hustler was "bad" and not tasteful for some reason. My older brother always looked for the magazines without the articles...like "Girls of Penthouse", or Playboy's Brunettes, Blonds and RedHeads. They were full of sexy pics. I liked the ones that had sexy leg models. My brothers were fascinated by boobs. Those were fun days back then.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I agree, as teenagers, we thought Hustler was "bad" and not tasteful for some reason. My older brother always looked for the magazines without the articles...like "Girls of Penthouse", or Playboy's Brunettes, Blonds and RedHeads. They were full of sexy pics. I liked the ones that had sexy leg models. My brothers were fascinated by boobs. Those were fun days back then.


Yep.

Back then I too preferred the special editions like ;
Girls of Penthouse, Playboy's Lingerie Edition , Playboy's Bathing Beauties, Playboy's Voluptuous Vixens, Playboy's Exotic Beauties, Playboy Housewives and those types of editions.
Was a leg man myself.
The photographers at Playboy were really good at their job.
They did a really good job at capturing real feminine beauty.
It was almost as if every model selected was a top model.

Those guys who selected them were perfectionist.

Edit:

Just came across this little piece of info:

" *The Money*

_The payment for models varies with the venue. Rates start at industry standard levels but can rise quickly. Although rates can change, as of now, girls who appear in Playboy magazine features, such as the "Girls of the Big Ten" typically get $500 per day for an appearance, while the twelve girls chosen as Playmates each year get $25,000 and the Playmate of the Year takes home a tidy $100,000. Girls who appear in one of the Special Editions are also paid $500 per day and on the website, the Cybergirl of the Week receives $1000, Cybergirl of the Month $1,500, and Cybergirl of the Year $10,000.._"

http://www113.onemodelplace.com/doc_glidewell/playboy/who_really_shoots_for_playboy.cfm


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Yep.
> 
> Back then I too preferred the special editions like ;
> Girls of Penthouse, Playboy's Lingerie Edition , Playboy's Bathing Beauties, Playboy's Voluptuous Vixens, Playboy's Exotic Beauties, Playboy Housewives and those types of editions.
> ...


:iagree: Exactly. I still have some of those old editions locked away in storage somewhere. I do recall having Playboys "Barefoot Babes" or something like that. They were awesome for sure!!!!! The lingerie editions were great too, and those ladies did have some great legs!!! I remember my sister even looking at them one time, just out of curiosity. Good thing she never told Mom and Dad!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I remember my sister even looking at them one time, just out of curiosity. Good thing she never told Mom and Dad!


The first time I ever saw a nude magazine was when my older female cousin came visiting us from England during the Christmas holidays during the 80's.
She brought them , among other things as 
" gifts" for my older brother and I.

If I recall correctly, one of the girls in the centrefold , can't remember her name right now, was also the model in the Black & white Scotch Whiskey TV commercial. [ The AD with the chick in the Jacuzzi ]


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> The first time I ever saw a nude magazine was when my older female cousin came visiting us from England during the Christmas holidays.
> She brought them , among other things as
> " gifts" for my older brother and I.


Now THAT is an awesome cousin!!!!!! Most people from Europe don't seem to have issues with nudity at all. I wish the USA was more like this.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I agree, as teenagers, we thought Hustler was "bad" and not tasteful for some reason. My older brother always looked for the magazines without the articles...like "Girls of Penthouse", or Playboy's Brunettes, Blonds and RedHeads. They were full of sexy pics. I liked the ones that had sexy leg models. My brothers were fascinated by boobs. Those were fun days back then.


Because Larry Flynt is a fücked up jack ass?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> I was a kid in the 70s. Every now and then we'd stumble across some guy's discarded magazine collection. Out on the curb, in the woods, etc.
> 
> Definitely more low-tech back then.


Yes, I remember as a teenager at school, horny as hell and never got even to first base yet, catching a glimpse of one of the older boys magazines.

I thought from that quick glimpse that women had scales of some sort on their lady bits. :rofl:


----------



## Claufjdia (Sep 26, 2013)

It got stale quick because it was look, but don't touch. So you go home horny with no woman


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

In the dark ages, I remember jacking off to any photograph that showed legs or cleavage. We were definitely a more imaginative tribe.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Less complicated?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

moco82 said:


> In the dark ages, I remember jacking off to any photograph that showed legs or cleavage. We were definitely a more imaginative tribe.


I think I'm glad that I started having sex back when it was more special and rare for a guy to see naked women. It seems like it would be more boring now or like "yeah I've seen it a thousand times"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I think I'm glad that I started having sex back when it was more special and rare for a guy to see naked women. It seems like it would be more boring now or like "yeah I've seen it a thousand times"


Ey? Well coming from a bloke who grew up with net porn...

Porn never dampened the magic of the first time with a woman 

As I still didn't know WTF I was doing!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Ey? Well coming from a bloke who grew up with net porn...
> 
> Porn never dampened the magic of the first time with a woman
> 
> As I still didn't know WTF I was doing!


There is definitely a different sexual energy with younger guys. They don't have the "yeah, I just pulled it off, I tricked her into having sex, I am the man, I scored, look at me" thing that guys my generation tend to when it's casual.
It's more like "that was fun".


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe it's because feminism had already taken off by the time my generation were growing up. Though some may argue that men nowadays are trained to become pussies - hence all the alpha/beta male trends and such lol

Personally I don't see it, though I do reckon some folk do need to grow a pair, but it's not like an epidemic or something... meh


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Maybe it's because feminism had already taken off by the time my generation were growing up. Though some may argue that men nowadays are trained to become pussies - hence all the alpha/beta male trends and such lol
> 
> Personally I don't see it, though I do reckon some folk do need to grow a pair, but it's not like an epidemic or something... meh


How old are you?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Late 20s


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Late 20s


It seems like younger men and women don't have as big of a wall between them. It's like they are more understanding and respectful and friends more than my generation.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Guess humanity is making progress against sexism/racism/discrimination 

Progress that is, cause I still reckon we've still a long way to go!

Don't you reckon it's a little ironic too considering porn is so much easier to get these days yet society has also shown changes you described above?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> There is definitely a different sexual energy with younger guys. They don't have the "yeah, I just pulled it off, I tricked her into having sex, I am the man, I scored, look at me" thing that guys my generation tend to when it's casual.
> It's more like "that was fun".


It's because it's so easy to get now. Men can now focus on the sex more than the chase. 

Women put a higher price on themselves in the past and wouldn't let as many men have them. So, the cheering type stuff was understandable however immature and hurtful.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> It's because it's so easy to get now. Men can now focus on the sex more than the chase.
> 
> Women put a higher price on themselves in the past and wouldn't let as many men have them. So, the cheering type stuff was understandable however immature and hurtful.


Or maybe it's just the fact that I was older and they didn't want to seem like total dîcks in front of mrs Robinson.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You were older than the men you were with? I don't understand. I know getting a bj in jr. high or high school wasn't real easy when I was there. I think it's not thought of as sex now and just something to be thought of as "cool". Anyway, it's a reality, sex is thought of as a bodily function rather than something quite special.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> You were older than the men you were with? I don't understand. I know getting a bj in jr. high or high school wasn't real easy when I was there. I think it's not thought of as sex now and just something to be thought of as "cool". Anyway, it's a reality, sex is thought of as a bodily function rather than something quite special.


In between marriages I had a few partners who were about twelve years younger than me. Why is that hard to understand?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

No, not since you explained it. I read it wrong I guess. That's why I asked. Was I wrong for asking or did you assume I was being facetious? I didn't mean to ruffle your feathers.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> No, not since you explained it. I read it wrong I guess. That's why I asked. Was I wrong for asking or did you assume I was being facetious? I didn't mean to ruffle your feathers.


Not at all, just a misunderstanding.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah, the good old days. Department store catalogs were worth their weight in gold. Bra and pantie ads? I still enjoy flipping through the sunday paper for nostalgic purposes. 

Besides that, if you were lucky enough to get a hold of a Victoria's Secret catalog, that was a keepsake. Sports Illustrated swimsuit issues, too. 

Dirty magazines became family heirlooms. I had a box of smut for years hidden away in the closet. 

Then when VHS tapes came out, it was like hitting the jackpot. 

This generation has no idea how easy they have it. Even when the Internet finally came around, it took forever to view one photo online. Remember waiting for it to download from top to bottom?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha dialup! Used to visit the geeks' houses who horde all the porn, spending nights downloading vids and all that.

Now its streaming vids and broadband!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Ah, the good old days. Department store catalogs were worth their weight in gold. Bra and pantie ads? I still enjoy flipping through the sunday paper for nostalgic purposes.
> 
> Besides that, if you were lucky enough to get a hold of a Victoria's Secret catalog, that was a keepsake. Sports Illustrated swimsuit issues, too.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> This generation has no idea how easy they have it. Even when the Internet finally came around, it took forever to view one photo online. Remember waiting for it to download from top to bottom?


Oh yes, and then the connection is lost right above at the neck and you have to dial up again (maybe more than once)! :lol:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, cuts off in the middle of a whack

Then... tiii, diii dooo diiii diiii chhhhhhhhh ieeee chhhhhhhh (modem sounds), boner killer


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

http://androidspin.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/google-glass-porn.jpg


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

In all seriousness, I'm younger and the proliferation of porn first to VHS and then internet and phones has been very liberating for men. Sex is no longer a great mystery and a woman has to bring something more to the table than just a naked body.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

My first VHS porn was with an actress named Lauren Hall. I believe the movie was called 'Last Resort'

She was a brunette with stunning blue eyes and had a great a$$!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

